# 2013 championships



## gobot (Jan 17, 2014)

If you guys like watching the competitions as I do you'll probably like this vid.  Part 2 is on youtube as well if you like part 1.  


World Powerlifting Championships 2013 Stavanger (120+) Part 1/2 - YouTube








World Powerlifting Championships 2013 Stavanger (120+) Part 2/2 - YouTube


----------



## psych (Jan 17, 2014)

Love or hate the IPF, they're the best!


----------

